# 2006 MKV Jetta 2.0t Air lift (From ECS) Air line routing?



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

Quick noobie question i suppose...doing a Airride "slamkit" install on my 06 Jetta, but kinda stumped on how to run the air lines... any suggestions or other 06 MKV build threads i mighta missed? Thanks great forum too btw


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you mean all the lines for the paddle valves? I guess just run them under the carpet and through the center console. If you're running normal valves from the trunk run them out the spare wheel well and under the car where your fuel line runs...
You can take the big panels off and you should have plenty of mounting points.


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*lines*

i got the digital controller, so it's just the air lines to the wheels right? so... just out the trunk and down the fuel lines? thx for the quick reply


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah just take off the plastic belly panels and if I'm not mistaken some were even saying there was mounting points for another line. Running the lines near the fuel line you can be almost sure that there are no heat sources next to the lines to melt them.

Run the lines together up until the front then just go toward the respective bag.

*edit: in case you fifth know make sure both if the front lines are the same length from the valves


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

You can check out my B6 passat build thread, I tried to show how the lines were routed. it's same set up, just depends on where you want to drill the holes out of your trunk.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

if you run the front bag line through the fender liner, you can just take the belly panel off, put the line up, and put the panel back up. Theres nothing for the line to rub up against, just zip tie it to the ebrake line at the other end and it's good to go. On the mkv I just did, we ran the lines right out of the spare tire well


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

thanks all, awesome information to get me back on track :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

we better have pictures done by tomorrow:laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Start taking panels off.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

why did you take that off?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the paddles installed in the center console. I had to remove the plastic covers as well to run the rear line.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ah, understood. The mkv i just did we ran the digital controller in a euro lower cubby, so the cord ran inside the car


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*o.0*

what that has anything to do with this thread is beyond me... but anywho... lol. Got the rear tire good to go... ran into some grounding/accessory issues... which assesory is good to get power from? 

I'm full of nub questions, but how is the best way about getting the front swaybar off? Pro-tips appreciated :banghead: should be finished up on sunday... GF aggro. LOL... thanks again for the great support :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used a pneumatic cutting wheel, but you can use a reciprocating saw.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Dont cut it. 

All you need to do is remove the sub frame and it slides right off.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cut it!!:laugh:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Lazy


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok, i'll play devils adv....if you pulled the swing arm did you replace your streach bolts???


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*lol*

i cut it, and managed to get the left side done... concert sat, so might be finished on sunday... lol


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*Pics lol...*


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

damn that looks good


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

thanks :beer:


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

d3f said:


>


I could eat that alllllll night!

That looks sooooo good.


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*finshed lol...*










finshed product... lol... now to work on the rest...  

thx to 2003blkgti for a huge part of this install. :beer::beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice. 

That is without the notch right ? 

Also, have you checked the bag clearances on the rear ? 

If not, check now. I found out my car is eating away at the bags.


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*clearance*

ill give it a look... lol 

*and just shaved mounting, no notching...yet lol.. 

update


----------

